# [After Effects] Probleme mit der Zeitleiste



## Crimestyle (4. Januar 2003)

Meine Zeitleiste zeigt 10 sec! Wenn ich ein clip importiere der länger als 10 sec ist, müsste sich ja eigentlich die Scroll Buttons "aktivieren". Tun sie aber nicht...ich kann im endeffekt also nur Dateien bis zu einer länge von 10 sec bearbeiten...
Hatte das Problem schon mal einer? und wie kann man es lösen?


----------



## Berlin-Pac (4. Januar 2003)

Hi,

Ich bin zwar eigentlich nicht so der AE Crack, aber das bekomme Ich noch gerade so hin  .
Wenn Du im Menü auf "Komposition" - "Neue Kompoition" klickst, kannst Du ganz unten die genau länge einstellen. Und genau so lang ist nachher auch deine "Timeline".....

Bye
Pac


----------



## Crimestyle (4. Januar 2003)

Oooh Kacke bin ich dumm!
Danke, dass du auch auf die dummen Fragen antwortest!


----------



## Tim C. (5. Januar 2003)

Oder wenn die Komposition schon besteht Komposition -> Kompositionseigenschaften 
(sry wenn der Punkt was anders heisst, aber hab grade kein AE zur Hand)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Die Funktion ist in sofern wichtig, da du später in großen Projekten die Übersicht bewahren musst und deshalb mit ganz vielen Kompositionen und Unter und Unterkompositionen arbeitest, wenn die alle über den ganzen Bildschirm gingen, versteht man sonst gar nichts mehr.


----------

